# 04 26Rs In Nj



## bpjen (Jun 14, 2004)

Boy, has it been a long time since I have been on these pages, but that's part of the reason why I am here today...

We have outgrown our 26RS, and would love to sell this great trailer to another family. There are way too many mods to list here, but some of the best are custom shelving in cabinets, cedar lining in linen closet and other storage, upgraded water pump and custom lighting.

Asking price is $10,000.

We've set up a website with photos and a walk through video at http://web.me.com/bpjen/Site/Welcome.html

Any questions, please email us at [email protected]

Have a great day!


----------



## beachitmom (Jun 1, 2010)

bpjen said:


> Boy, has it been a long time since I have been on these pages, but that's part of the reason why I am here today...
> 
> We have outgrown our 26RS, and would love to sell this great trailer to another family. There are way too many mods to list here, but some of the best are custom shelving in cabinets, cedar lining in linen closet and other storage, upgraded water pump and custom lighting.
> 
> ...


I emailed you with a question about the weight of the Outback.
Thanks,
Maria


----------

